# Viking Profish Competition Winner Announcement



## johnsonMAN (Apr 1, 2007)

Congratulations Tcurve!


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

just talking to t-curve now and he is gobsmacked!!!!


----------



## Biggles (Jan 6, 2008)

Congratulations Adrian, the rivers of the Mid North Coast will never be the same, watch out fish. Kerrie, remember your signature advice, "Paddle your own Kayak" :lol: Nice work guys.

Regards

Al


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Aadrian , congratulations mate , i bet that was a bloody shock , i wouldnt mind betting you had to sit down after that news , now you two guys have an extra yak for the kids , very good.


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

Bazz, he was sitting down... in his kayak! he is out fishing in the camden haven with his mates lol for the first time ever he was speechless! I hope he makes it home ok, his mates will be so cut!!!! (they just bought new kingys lol)


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

kerrie , i would say his undies will need a bit of a wash , and how cools that , and how unusual , hes out fishing , ha ha ha ha ha , hes always out bloody fishing , Tell him i think its great , and he'll prolly want to give it to you anyway , hhmmmmmm well maybe.


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

too right bazz, he's always fishing he loves it that much! good luck to him I'm very proud, esp coming second in the fishing comp with only coming from the estuary, not offshore! ;-)

i can't think of anyone more deserving.... lucky bastard! :mrgreen:


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Congrats Tcurve, hope we can see some of those huge Bass in it very soon :twisted:


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

A nicer bloke couldn't have won it. Verry happy for you Adrian.


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Congrats, I'm sure you'll enjoy it.


----------



## Physhopath (Jun 21, 2007)

Well done Adrian, can't wait to see you in it on the water.

Congrats mate


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Congrats Adrian. Hope to see reports of you putting it through its paces on the wobbly


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

well done....a deserving win.....plenty more fish to catch....


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

Well done t-curve. I think the first thing that was said when ya name was pulled out is "that bugger wins everything"  Was a great paddle today despite the fact i didnt win the kayak, however, i did get the biggest fish (of not many)


----------



## Seasquirt (Jul 17, 2007)

I just got back from the draw and the excellent bacon and eggs and ( tall ) fish tails.
Aaaaaaawwwwwwsssooommme 
congratulations Tcurve ... you deserve it...... darn.
Cheers
Pam


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Top stuff Adrain, have to get a test paddle off you next time I'm up they look like a great yak to handle that forster wind.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Seasquirt (Jul 17, 2007)

What better location for a draw than this.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

Mmm. Bacon and eggs looks great :shock: ....lol....Looks like a few folks made it there. Thanks to everyone involved in making this comp happen 8) . Congrats to Tcurve on your new yak. Look forward to hearing a report on your first catch/paddle ;-) . That's it in the photo then?....Love the colour 8) . Green with envy.  
Cheers
Mike


----------



## Brownie (Aug 15, 2007)

Congrats Tcurve

May the seas be kind and the fish plentiful


----------



## JTC (Oct 19, 2007)

As if the Bass down your way weren't worried enough... :shock:

Congratulations T-curve, a truly deserving winner.

Cheers,

Jason


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Congratulations T-Curve,

She has gone to a very good home


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

Just a few other pictures of this gorgeous morning


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Congratulations on your prize, those Bass are really paying off eh?


----------



## T-curve (Feb 19, 2007)

Umm..holy shit.. :shock: :shock: :shock: im lost for words and still on a high :lol: YOU BEUTY !! Was out on the Kingy today fishing when my mobile rang and it was Kerrie. She says you aint going to believe this..and i says oh what have i done ..haha..She then says you won the profish. Suddenly i was gobsmacked and nearly crap myself :shock: I think i stopped fishing for about 10 minutes after that and drifted into the sticks until it soaked in :lol: im still so overwelmed as i have never even won anything close to this in my life ..yee ha !! :lol: They sure do look like a sweet ride and cant wait to jump in it. :lol: Thanks AKFF, Alex and viking kayaks for such a great comp !!...woo hoo!!


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

Congrats Adrian mate, cant wait to see the fish you catch in this one

Lee


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Good news Adrian, and pleased to hear its gone to someone who fishes the sweetwater as well as in salt, and look forward to seeing it in a report sometime


----------



## butts (Oct 7, 2007)

Congratulations T-Curve

Well done mate, hope you have many successfull trips.

Butts...


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Good on ya mate!!
Happy Days!!!!


----------



## Scouse (Aug 1, 2007)

Well done mate, welcome to the elite Profish club.

Ian


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Congrats T-Curve, hope the Profish has lots of fish hitting the deck


----------



## Dillo (Dec 6, 2006)

Adrian
Just got back from up the coast and thrilled to see you won the Profish. Congratulations


----------



## Alex (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi Everybody,
Just wish to extend my own sincere congratulations to Adrian on winning the new Profish.
He will have choice of colour and no doubt we shall be see him with it in the near future.

Adrian I have sent you a PM to confirm details.
I hope this win and new Profish brings you great fishing mojo.

Great day on sunday thanks to those who came out, and thank you again to Red for his hospitality.  
I would also like to extend my gratitude to the Mods Dave, Scott and Kraley for all their hard work in making this competition work so well.

Kind Regards
Alex


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Again, a big thanks to Alex/Viking for their participation in this promotion, and a big well done to a very worthy winner T Curve! W

Thanks also to LazyBugger and RedPhoenix for arranging the draw/get together on Sunday and Gatesy for all his hard work in collating entries and keeping tabs on the monthly comp.

Well done all! Go AKFF!


----------



## sulo (Apr 9, 2007)

Congrats Adrian,between you and luvvy you'll have enough kayaks to start your own little navy soon.I spose the kingfisher'll be just a paddock basher now !


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Congratulations Adrian!

I'm sure you will have mega days of fun in that one.

Cheers Andybear


----------



## tugga (Mar 24, 2008)

Good luck to you mate. I have a Profish & they are awsome kayaks. Hope you enjoy yours as much as I do mine.


----------



## hobie1kanobie (Apr 7, 2008)

Tcurve you lucky buger.
well done mate. enjoy, pity it's not a hobie :lol:


----------



## grant ashwell (Apr 24, 2007)

Well done. Taree has done well in these yak comps. Now for Lotto.


----------



## woopie (Mar 18, 2007)

Welldone Adrian mate, cant wait to see the fish you catch in this one. They sure do look great.

Doug


----------

